# Neck numbness



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Tomorrow will be day 10 since TT, and I was just curious about something. My neck is still numb to the touch. Is this normal? When will I get feeling back? My neck swelling is going down, but still very puffy and feels like a golf ball inside. I am icing it daily, and the glue from my incision came off the other day. Everything looks great, just wanting to know when my neck will feel normal again!

Thanks 

Bunny


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I did not experience what you're experiencing, but I know others on this forum have. I don't think it's very common, but it's not too out of the ordinary. You should definitely continue to keep your surgeon informed about the situation so he/she can keep an eye on it as well.


----------



## rosieposie (Nov 4, 2011)

i had severe neck pain near the back of my neck but felt no numbness.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sometimes nerves get irratated by surgery so it could be caused by that. I would put a call in to your surgeon and let him/her know you are experiencing that sensation. They might want to check you out to be on the safe side. I'm sure it will be temporary, but I would call and speak to my surgeon.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My incision area didn't exactly feel numb but it didn't feel anywhere close to normal for probably 6-7 weeks and I still don't like anything touching it, even though it does not hurt. It just feels a little different.

I still, 8 weeks ago today for surgery) feel a little like there's something in my throat at times but it is improving daily.

Speaking of golf balls, I have a neighbor who says a malignant tumor in her thyroid was the size of a golf ball! Whew!


----------

